# Tubertini Next Generation Feederrute



## Dxnnxrstxxn (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Ich bin auf der suche nach einer neuen Feederrute und habe folgende Frage zu dieser Rutendserie .
Es geht um die Tubertini Next Generation Feederruten , ich wunder mich nur das die Heavy Feederruten von 4.20m nur ein WG von 100g haben , kann mir einer das erklären ? wenn ich einen Futterkorb ,von 60g dranhänge + Futter sind die 100g doch schon erreicht ! Da dies eine Rute ist für grosse entfernung ist die auslastung der Rute doch ständig am maximum oder irre ich mich ?


----------



## Tricast (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tubertini Next Generation Feederrute*

Zum Einsatzgebiet der Rute frage doch einfach mal den Matthias direkt; www.matthias-weigang.de Matthias kann Dir eine qualifizierte Auskunft geben. 

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Dunraven (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tubertini Next Generation Feederrute*

Das liegt halt daran das Heavy ca. von 100-150g ist. Darüber ist es dann extra Heavy.

Den 60g Korb werfe ich mit 100g Ruten Problemlos, das ist quasi das ideale Wurfgewicht. Futter kannst Du eh nicht mit zählen, denn dafür gibt es keine Gewichte. Aber bei 80g Körben würde ich dann doch eher zur 140g Rute greifen, denn Du kannst ca. als Anhaltspunkt nehmen 60% des WG als Korb dürfte so ungefähr das optimale Wurfgewicht sein. Mit der 100g Rute geht ein 100g Korb plus Futter natürlich auch, aber das ist dann über das Optimum hinweg. Aber ausgelegt ist sie dafür eben auch noch.


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tubertini Next Generation Feederrute*

Also ist die Rute für leicht Fliesende Gewässer ausgelegt . Und die Steifigkeit und Länge sind nur dafür da um auf Weite zu kommen . Beim Futter kann man in der Regel sagen 30-40g sind es in einer Füllung pro Korb ! 
Wenn ich jetzt noch wüste ob sie auch mit einer härteren Spitze für den Rhein ok währe (neben Fluss nicht so starke Strömung ) und Barben aushällt währe sie perfekt !


----------



## Dunraven (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tubertini Next Generation Feederrute*

Klar ist sie dafür ok wenn das WG für die Körbe reicht. Wenn Du nicht mehr wie 80g Körbe brauchst, bzw. 100g Körbe die nicht auf maximale Entfernung müssen (sondern lockere 20-25m reichen), dann ist die doch ok. 

Und was das "Beim Futter kann man in der Regel sagen 30-40g sind es in einer Füllung pro Korb " angeht, ich habe Körbe von winzig bis Coladose. Eine wirkliche Regel gibt es nicht, zumal es auch darauf ankommt wie fest man das Futter rein presst, da die Menge dann auch wieder größer ist.

In den 10g Körben die ich mit meinen Winkelpickern bis max. 10g Wurfgewicht werfe, sind z.B. sicher keine 30-40g Futter drin. Seit dem ich zufällig mal im Inet gesehen habe das die nur bis max. 10g Wurfgewicht haben, kommen da halt keine Körbe mehr dran die größer als 3cm hoch und 2,5cm Durchmesser sind. Die 10g 5cm x 3cm Körbe bzw. der 20g 5,2cm x 4,5cm Korb kommen nur noch an die alten Picker (haben auch keine WG Angabe aber kosten auch nicht 100 Euro) oder den einen Picker  mit Wg Angabe (40g). 

Und die restlichen bis zur Coladose kommen an die Feederruten zwischen 50g WG und 140g WG. In der Colagröße gibt es aber auch Korbgewichte von 0g bis über 200g, und damit von leichter Feederrute bis Extra Heavy. 

Wobei 120g WG Feederruten auch wunderbar Köderfische + Grundblei beim Raubfischangeln rausfeuern. 

Du merkst also evt. das die Frage ob die Rute für Dein Vorhaben ok ist nicht daran scheitert wieviel g das Futter wiegt, sondern das Du einfach wissen musst welche Körbe brauchst Du damit sie da liegen bleiben. So wie Du es schreibst sollten max. 100g Körbe reichen, dann reicht auch die Rute. Musste Du mehr wie 100g fischen (oder ständig 100g), dann macht ne schwerere Sinn. 

Aber auch hier dran denken, die WG Angaben sind nichts festes. Es gibt genug 100g Wurfgewicht Feederruten/Raubfischruten/Spinnruten, ect. denen man nicht mehr wie 80g Birnenbleie/Blinker zutraut, und es gibt genug mit dem selben WG wo man sagt unter 90g laden sie sich nicht richtig auf, und die packt auch locker 140g. Denn auch da schwanken die Hersteller gerne mal. Manche geben das absolute Maximum an, manche eher das Minimum und in der Regel ist die Angabe so berechnet das man ein ideales Wurfgewicht bei 70% der Angabe hat und das es noch genug Reserven gibt für Gewichte über der Angabe (weil die bis zur Angabe ja auch problemlos halten muss, normalerweise).


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tubertini Next Generation Feederrute*

Danke habe mal eine gekauft mal testen was die Rute so kann ^^ mich lockt es einfach das die Rute so steif ist und dennoch nur 275g wiegt bei 4.20m und dannoch das wg ! 

Habe das gleiche Rig wie im Video hier ^^ : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXcZlZzi38A


----------

